# Recommended Metal Theory and Technique Books & DVD's



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wondering what anyone here would recommend as good references for this sort of music. I already own Stetina's "Speed Mechanics" as well as Petrucci's "Rock Dicipline". I find those two books are great and they have certainly helped but they seem to focus more on developing speed as opposed to learning various metal oriented scale patterns and how they relate to metal oriented progressions. I don't find myself playing/writing the kind of music I want to play after doing many of the lessons in these books. I can't seem to find any teachers in my area who are proficient in this style so I guess books and DVD's are the next best thing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

have you considered online lessons via skype?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Petrucci's _Rock Discipline_. Deadly work out but great results.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Petrucci's _Rock Discipline_. Deadly work out but great results.


Ian, he owns that one already kqoct


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Budda said:


> Ian, he owns that one already kqoct


See how much I read?  Not much...


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I'd try Marty Friedman's "Melodic Control"

he gives some awesome instruction about improv, and some technique stuff.. you can sample it on video dot google dot com if you wanna check it out.

it's a really good watch


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Transcribe....lots. Get rid of the tab and get into the woodshed.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Samsquantch said:


> Transcribe....lots. Get rid of the tab and get into the woodshed.


Amen brother. That's great advice, and another great skill is learning to read music.

In fact, if you can read music you could get a sweet job on a cruiseline playing guitar in the summer, for like 16k USD over 3 months.

Great money, 50 cent drinks, and room and board.

Ever since the tab age, there's a real lack of guitarists qualified for full time jobs like this!

Useful for your theory chops, and real-world applicable! sorry kkjwpw


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

the-patient said:


> I'd try Marty Friedman's "Melodic Control"
> 
> he gives some awesome instruction about improv, and some technique stuff.. you can sample it on video dot google dot com if you wanna check it out.
> 
> it's a really good watch


I second this, but his later production named "100 licks something" is a bit awkward. Maybe I just need Marty's magic to put everything together.


----------

